# Dropsy got Alucard :(



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Yesterday morning I noticed Alucard didn't eat his food, and around 6 when I got home I could see he had a little bit of pine coning and was acting a little lethargic, I had him in a cup with clean water in 10 minutes and in another 30 minutes he was laying on his side, then when I got home earlier today after going out to buy him meds he was already dead  

I'll miss him so much, I thought he was such a beautiful betta and I don't think I'll ever find another like him.

I'll have to remember him in his sister who I have and the few photos I took of him


----------



## Seranalu (May 11, 2011)

RIP Alucard, it was a pleasure taking care of you for a bit ) :


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He was so beautiful, with such a unique tail... It's a shame he passed away.. Sorry Copper


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry for you loss, he really was a beautiful fish and obviously well loved and cared for, RIP Alucard, may you swim happily in fishy heaven...


----------



## Sara07013 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow what a beautiful Betta! I have never seen one like that before! I am so sorry for your loss. I just lost my betta sometime this morning =(


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

OMG COPPER I'M SO SORRY ...Alucard was the best, I'm sure he loved you very much T_T


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah, he was awesome  At least I still have his sister though, I can remember him in her. I really want to spawn her at some point so I can have one of Alucard's Nephews

Sorry for my algae covered aquarium walls, snail needs some help









I'm happy she also inherited the black belly and face, it appeared a little bit over the last few weeks, before it was pale like the below photo.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost Alucard, Copper, and so sorry you lost him so fast before you could treat him.  But I'm glad you have his sister to remember him by.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awww You have those amazing pics and his sister to remember him by... RIP


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. He was gorgeous. He reminds me of my boy Leonidas that I lost... he was one of my favs.


----------



## Devotion (Jul 14, 2011)

My gosh he was a beautiful boy! Im so sorry you have lost him.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He certainly was beautiful. RIP fishy


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss; Alucard was a beautiful fish. Just take comfort that he didn't suffer long. My friend's fish had dropsy a few months ago and he was alive for almost a week, just sitting at the bottom of his tank and not eating, barely breathing.

It's a good thing you still have his sister. I would definitely breed her; she seems to pretty much have all the color Alucard had. So pretty.


----------

